# التبخير والتكثيف



## اكليل الجبل (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني انا اريد ان اصنع زيت نباتي من الاعشاب النباتية ، واحتاج إلى شرح عن كيفية اخراج الزيت الجيد من النباتات ، يعني على سبيل المثال سمعت انه يجب عليك تقطيع النباتات إلى اجزاء صغيرة ومن ثمة وضعها في قدر خاص له فوهة صغير لاخراج البخار الناتج من عملية غليان الماء مع النباتات ، ومن ثم تجميع هذا البخار وتكثيفه ، عندها يتحول البخار إلى سائل وستلاحظ ان السائل يحتوي على طبقتين من السوائل وهي سائل الماء وسائل الزيت ، سؤالي هو هل هذا صحيح وان صح هل هناك درجة حرارة مناسبة لحدوث هذا الشيء ؟ لان البعض ذكر انك تستطيع عمل ذلك في البيت عن طريق استخدام قدر الضغط المعروف ووضع انبوب في فتحة اخراج البخار وتجمع ذلك حسب ما ذكر .
سؤالي الاخير هل هناك صور على الانترنت لجهاز التبخير والتكثيف ، وماهي الجملة الانجليزية لجهاز التبخير والتكثيف لكي ابحث عنه في الانترنت ؟
وشكرا لكم


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (16 مارس 2009)

نعم هناك العديد من الصور التوضيحية للجهاز الذي تقصد علي النت-اسم الجهاز( distillation unit) .
لكن هناك طرق أخري لاستخلاص الزيوت . لماذا اخترت هذه العملية تحديدا؟


----------



## حسام النجار (10 أبريل 2009)

عمليه استخلاص الزيوت من البذور تتم بطريقتين الطريقه الاولي عن طريق العصر والطريقه الثانيه عن طريق استخدام المزيب وهي التي يستخدم فيها اجهزه التقطير وفي الطريقه الاولي يتم غربله البذور للتخلص من الشوائب والبذور الغريبه او المصابه بالحشراتثم تسخن البذور تسخين اولي الي 40م ويتم بعد زلك ترقيق البذور بواسطه مجموعه من الدرافيل الملساء حيث يتم تمزيق الخلايا لتسهيل خروج الزيت منهاوبعد زلك تسخن رقائق البذور من 75-100 م لاستكمال تمزيق الخلايا لخروج الزيت منها وبعد زلك تتم عمليه العصر بالكبس علي ضغوط معينه ونحصل بعد زلك علي الزيت ويكون في هذه الحاله زيت خام ويتم اجراء عليه العمليات الصناعيه.
والطريقه الثانيه باستخدام المزيبات مثل الهيكسان ويتم تجهيز البذور كما سبق في العمليه الميكانيكيه وبدلا من العصر يتم استخدام المزيب وبعد فصل الزيت مع المذيب يتم استخدام التقطير لفصل الهكسان عن الزيت 
مع ملاحظه ان الزيوت انواع كثيره منها الزيوت الطياره والزيوت الغذائيه وغيرها
ك/ حسام النجار


----------

